# Good heater for a Nano Tank for CRS



## RolyMo (20 Sep 2013)

Hi 
I recently bought a second hand tank, filter, heater and light. Which I have been bringing up to speed for a CRS only shrimp tank. All going well but I am wondering if the heater is up to the job.

It is a Fluval nano heater with no control and goes straight into the tank rather than directly into the internal filter (like my Juwel Rio internal one). 

Current temp is approx 20.5 degrees at 09:45. Our internal house is probably at around the 21-22 degree mark as I am sitting here in a tshirt without complaint. 

I kinda of think I need to get the temp up a bit for the CRS's and wondered if there any alternative ones you would recommend (ones where you can dial in the temp would be nice to have).

Thanks in advance.
Roly


----------



## Alastair (20 Sep 2013)

Hi roly, I purchased this nano heater online which was really good value but never got round to using it. 
Bargain for the price too. 
Heres the link 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=200753199925


----------



## RolyMo (20 Sep 2013)

Hi Alastair
Thanks for the response and the link.
2 dumb questions
How do I know which wattage to get? tank is approx 25litres.
I take it the heater does not burn the shrimp if they touch it?
R


----------



## Alastair (20 Sep 2013)

Your welcome. The 25 watt nano heater should be more than adequate for a 25 litre tank keeping it at 22/23. and should have no problem with shrimp burning thrmselves. I run the huge eheim jager heaters and always see cherries walking up and down it but they know when it's on as they just sit on the suction pads instead. .


----------



## Ady34 (20 Sep 2013)

Hi Roly,
i dont think youll need a heater at those temps. Maybe only buy one if your house gets significantly cooler over winter to set as a back up. I dont use a heater in my crshrimp nano, temp around 21-22 celcius.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## RolyMo (20 Sep 2013)

Cool Ady
thanks for the reassurance.
Cheers
Roly


----------



## George Farmer (20 Sep 2013)

+1 for no heater.

I know CRS breeders who let the temp go right down to 18C with no issues.


----------



## RolyMo (20 Sep 2013)

Thanks George.
Phew, wont have to secretly divert funds from the wife to pay for yet more equipment.
Regards
Roland


----------



## Alastair (20 Sep 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Thanks George.
> Phew, wont have to secretly divert funds from the wife to pay for yet more equipment.
> Regards
> Roland



If you do get concerned at any time or your temp goes a little too low give me a Pm and ill post you out the nano heater I never got to use Roly I dont need it. 
 but you've got advice from 2 of the best their so all should be fine. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolyMo (20 Sep 2013)

Alastair.
That is a truly generous offer. Thank you.
As you say, let me monitor the situation and see if the temp radically dips down. If it does I will PM you.
Thank you again for the advice.
Cheers
Roly


----------

